# very happy



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

hi all.... i thought i had better dip my hand in my pocket after all the great help and advice i have had so far 

im hoping to learn as i go along and who knows may be i will be able to offer some advice in the future. i am from a landrover background and the tt is a new thing to me. i am smitten with it in everyway. who cares if there are issues... it brings a smile to my face everyday


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Den, Welcome to the TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks hoggy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the TTOC den  

Paul


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks paul.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the club , I'll have your membership pack out tomorrow.


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks wallsendmag 8) 8) look forward to it arriving


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the club


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks T3RBO..........

now i ive gone from happy to not very happy....

this morning i recieved an envalope with my ttoc stuff in it.... i have been out to my tt on the road for the last 40 mins and i cant decide where to put my stickers :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum  put the stickers on the rear quarter windows


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome --- TT's keep you poor but happy


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

trev said:


> put the stickers on the rear quarter windows


+1

Sent from my iDunno using Tapatalk


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

morning guys....am i right in thnking that i am meant to have a TTOC under my user name?

only just noticed some do .....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

denviks said:


> morning guys....am i right in thnking that i am meant to have a TTOC under my user name?
> 
> only just noticed some do .....


PM John-H or NEM and they'll sort it for you


----------

